# School Teaching Job or Hospitality Job in Singapore - PLEASE ADVICE !!!!



## mohitrahuja (Aug 7, 2010)

Hi Friends,

Hi i have a query on behalf of my wife, she is bit confused and even i am also regarding which job can pay more and best work life balance.

My wife is having 6+ yrs primary school teacher exp from India with relevant qualification.

But she is with me in Australia and working in Hospitality industry as a Catering Assistant and stores like McDonald etc. they pay a decent salary and she is enjoying. She has gained 3+ yrs exp. but without qualification.

We are moving to singapore because my visa is expiring soon....

My Question is:

*Q.* In Singapore which field can be best for her in terms of salary for a decent living?

*Q.* In Singapore normally women prefer which areas for their career?

*Q. *Average Salary of Schools and Hospitality field (per month)?

Thanks and appreciate for your time and advice...:clap2:

:ranger:


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

mohitrahuja said:


> But she is with me in Australia and working in Hospitality industry as a Catering Assistant and stores like McDonald etc. they pay a decent salary and she is enjoying. She has gained 3+ yrs exp. but without qualification.
> 
> *Q.* In Singapore which field can be best for her in terms of salary for a decent living?
> 
> ...


Answers in a nutshell: Local FnB places including Mac prefer locals/prs, though they employ some supervisor level staff based upon the franchisee's preference, but the chance is LOW; and unlike OZ, here, unless you have a work permit - NO WORK, even if the husband is here on Pass, the wife has to get her own pass to WORK. And to get a work pass in the FnB line - she need to have 'credentials' unless you can get PR here with her and then it is your call. ..

As for schools - referred to the MOM site - you need to clear it up with MOM, if you want to get into govt schools, or look up the private schools including Bavans .. and Overseas INdian School .. (I THink)


----------

